# Fem looking for masc RP partners? (NSFW 18+)



## TimberLope (Apr 9, 2018)

*Disclaimer* I’m a total noob to RPing. You’ve been warned. 



I’m looking for masculine/predator identifying partners who are attracted to femmes.

I wanna experiment with a predator/prey dynamic. For science. Help me with science. 

Also not necessarily looking for vore but I won’t rule that out. 

If you’re interested inbox me on here.  I have Kik and Discord.


----------



## TimberLope (Apr 14, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Jmuddee (Apr 23, 2018)

You still looking?


----------



## ShadeTheFox1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Join our Kik group if you want!


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 31, 2018)

TimberLope said:


> *Disclaimer* I’m a total noob to RPing. You’ve been warned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested, if you'd like my discord, please let me know


----------



## theawakening (May 31, 2018)

Ugh, not femboys...


----------

